# 2011 Ford F250 Opinions



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Thinking of buying a new 2011 F250 and would like to get some feedback before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,
David


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't have one personally (08' F350) but a couple of buddies bought them right when they came out 14 or 15 months ago. Great truck and motor with hte new 6.7. Quick, strong and good mpg (17-18 stock). I believe Ford got it right with this new Scorpion motor.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought one last year with the new 6.7 Scorpion and it was a super nice truck. My problem was that it was only getting 14 mpg on the highway on cruise at 65 mph. It had the 3.31 axle ratio and ran great but just got horrible fuel mileage. The truck was maintained flawlessly according to the owners manual and it was in the shop for them to do diagnostics to try to find out why the bad mileage. They did flash the computer with a new program (not the 400/800 flash it already had that one from the factory) and for a day after that the mileage jumped up over 18 but then by the next fill it had dropped back down to 14. 

Many guys claim they get 17 to 20 mpg on their trucks and they might. I would say that if ordering one do not get the 3.31 axle ratio. I sold mine and took a severe beating on it (not even one call on it) and found a great used dodge 2006 2500 in Florida. It had 39000 on it when I bought it and it runs awesome. I am slowly doing things to it to make it more bulletproof and I love that truck. 

The ford interior cannot be beat for comfort and utility and I was almost sick to sell it (had 24000 miles on it) but the darn thing was eating me alive on fuel and maintenance. I was using it as a DD in my contracting business and so fuel economy is very important. And no a prius will not pull my trailers before someone makes a wise crack...


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot to mention the emissions stuff sucks. All new trucks are totally infested with it. EGR, DPF, DOC, SCR, and the engine bay is totally jam-packed so that doing any of your own maintenance will be a total pain. It can be deleted, but that is illegal and I did not want any chance at getting hassled by the law or a $25000 fine. The TCEQ is due to start actually enforcing the emissions rules according to their website. I chose to get a 2006 cummins and absolutely love it. Never going back to a new truck with all the emissions junk on it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I bought one 3 months ago and love it. 17 mpg and comfy as all get out.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

They are very comfortable. F-250 is my truck of choice to drive. They are very roomy, and plenty of room for the kids. My husband drives the F-150, and I drive the F-250. It's hard to drive anything else.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

www.powerstroke.org


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I did a test drive of one the other day and just can't say enough about the interiors, comfort and lack of noise in the cab. I have never owned a diesel but I could not believe how quiet it was. I may wait until October when the 2012's come out to see if I can get a better deal on a 2011.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Very good trucks. I know several people that have them and love them.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

These are a few of the upgrades that I like:
navigation system
sync system
electric mirror fold and extend
110v in console
plenty of cup holders
lockable rear seat storage
diff lock
jake brake
it's quiet
turn signal system
rear ac
seat ac
back up TV

Dislikes
smaller fuel tank
Ford still hasn't fixed the cheezy driver's door lock that is so easy to break in to


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Boom, the 2011 have the same 26 gallon (F250) and 38 gallon (F250 LB, F350+) fuel tanks..


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I am also thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these beasts! If I do buy one I'm also thinking about putting a 6 inch lift and bigger tires on it. So I'm trying to decide which gear ratio to go with. Any suggestions? Hope to hear some moregood feedback!! 

Thanks


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best gear ratio is the 3.55 The 3.31 will cause your milage to drop if you are doing alot of city driving due to the new 6 speed trans.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've owned all three diesel motors in the last almost 20 years.
This is by far the best one STOCK yet. It will spin the tires from a stand still. ANd no more of that stinken turbo lag.
I'm getting about 17.5 city/highway and 20 highway.
But I drive like an oldman......................oh I am an oldman


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2011 F-250 Lariat 4X4, FX4, Crew Cab with 6.7l Power Stroke and 3.55 gearing with Electronic locking diff. I love it...

I've had it just about a month now and picked it up with 11k miles on the ticker - have just under 13k miles now. Super nice ride, comfortable and VERY powerful when you put your foot down. Drive lightly and you'll see 15-16 in town pretty easily. My short/limited highway driving has seen 18 MPG but that was in high winds (20-25 sustained) and I'm fairly certain it will see 19-21 average running 75 MPH. 

My favorite options are:
Powerstroke (worth the up charge in my opinion)
heated/COOLED seats
Sound system (it has the audiophile sound, but not the navi screen - I may upgrade to that though) 
A/C will freeze ya out in minutes
Sync 

I was originally going to get the 3.31 gears had I bought new but I am so glad to have the 3.55. Seems to be the perfect choice for the everyday driver. I also would have gotten the Navigation screen since it offers so much more in the display and Bluetooth capabilities when paired to a smart phone. I'm amazed at how quiet this diesel is too...


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

*fuel*

do you have the short wheel base? I've got the LWB and it holds 40 gal. I also went to brians tint on hwy 90 and had an auxillary tank put it with an additional 60 gals.....best friends has the short wheel base and I agree - it is small.

I've got to ask - I know the truck has the jake - but how do I turn it on? or is it working and I just dont hear/know it



boomgoon said:


> These are a few of the upgrades that I like:
> navigation system
> sync system
> electric mirror fold and extend
> ...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The 250/350 Doesn't have a true jake/exhaust brake as far as I know.. It does use a pseudo brake by downshifting the transmission where you turn on tow-haul mode. I'll say it works pretty well on level ground with the boat in tow, but don't expect it to slow you much on a downhill..


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Well sounds like yall are very happy with yor trucks! Also sounds like I will be going with the 3.55 gears. Since this will be my first New truck I plan on getting all the bells and whistles. Do y'all regret not getting one of the options other than the Navigation Screen?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I like the new trucks, but it seems there are alot of problems with the emissions our wonderful 'leaders' insist on sticking us with. I hear good things about the new engine, but I heard good things about 6.0 when it first came out too. Personally Id give them a year or two to make sure the bugs are worked out if I were in the market. Im gonna drive my 03 Cummins till the wheels fall off. Comfort means nothing if you get stuck with a problem engine.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

leadhead10 said:


> Well sounds like yall are very happy with yor trucks! Also sounds like I will be going with the 3.55 gears. Since this will be my first New truck I plan on getting all the bells and whistles. Do y'all regret not getting one of the options other than the Navigation Screen?


Wish I had the sunroof.

Sunroof and Navigation - Those are the only 2 things I wish mine had, otherwise, I am loaded... Had I ordered it and not bought with such low miles, it would have 'em both.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I hear ya bNadz but it's about time for me to upgrade to something and the Chevy doesn't have near the Cab room that the ford does and I'm not too sure about the dodge drivetrain.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> The 250/350 Doesn't have a true jake/exhaust brake as far as I know.. It does use a pseudo brake by downshifting the transmission where you turn on tow-haul mode. I'll say it works pretty well on level ground with the boat in tow, but don't expect it to slow you much on a downhill..


The one sitting in my driveway has an engine brake as well as the tow button on the drive selector.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> The one sitting in my driveway has an engine brake as well as the tow button on the drive selector.


So does mine - it has an engine brake and tow/haul mode, but no Jake Brake... That was what I was saying when you stated it had a JAKE BRAKE and that is a whole different animal. Sure you can add a Jake Brake and it does the same thing (braking), but the execution is completely different.. Now I'm no expert, so here's a cut/paste from another web site:

_In terms of function, Jake brakes and exhaust brakes are exact opposites. Whereas an exhaust brake traps compressed air inside the cylinders (inhibiting upward piston movement), a Jake creates a vacuum to inhibit downward piston movement. A Jake brake is essentially a solenoid that causes the exhaust valve to open early (while the piston is still traveling upward); all of the air gets pushed out, leaving a powerful vacuum behind. A Jake brake is integral to the engine; it comprises a big part of the valvetrain, so you can't just add one on like you would an exhaust brake. A Jake brake can produce negative power to upwards of 90 percent the engine's max power.__
Read more: Exhaust Brake Vs. Jake Brake | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_6495304_exhaust-brake-vs_-jake-brake.html#ixzz1RGV4BNcx
_​


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Well you certainly got me on that one. lmao


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

How about a name of a dealer who just want to sell a truck with out all of the BS.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Getursmokeon said:


> How about a name of a dealer who just want to sell a truck with out all of the BS.


McRee Ford in Dickinson... 281-337-1529
Talk to Brenda Brooks


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Get it Loaded and don't look back! I have owned numerous Ford Power Strokes & this one is by far the Best!!! I pull a 10,300lb fifth wheel & Yes it Does slow you down going down hill.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

I looked real hard at a srw f350 but ended up in a 3500 denali. My advice is to go drive them and see what you like. The back to back test drives is what sold me on the Denali


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Talked to a guy that drives a lot. A whole lot. Already has 275,000 on his 2011. Hot shot driver going back and forth from here to the east coast. He said he loves his 2011. I'm still driving my old 7.3.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Finally bought one! King Ranch 6.7L 4x4 loaded has everything but the Clearance lights on top. This thing is a BEAST! Can't even tell my 22 shoalwater legend is back there until you look at the "lieometer" and notice your getting some crappy milage doing 75-80 on the highway. Other than the poor fuel economy when towing inlove everything about this truck! Now to hurt the fuel economy even more I need to buy a lift wheels and tires.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Read the owners manual before you sign papers. Dodge does not cover damage from contaminated fuel. Thats their excuse for not doing warranty work. All diesel fuel is contaminated with a certain amount of water. Dont know what Fords manual says but be sure to read the exclusions.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought one about 2 months ago and I LOVE IT!!! F-250 lariat pkg..it is the most comfortable ride and quiet!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Bottomsup said:


> Read the owners manual before you sign papers. Dodge does not cover damage from contaminated fuel. Thats their excuse for not doing warranty work. All diesel fuel is contaminated with a certain amount of water. Dont know what Fords manual says but be sure to read the exclusions.


On the 03 6.0 till now ford has a two filter system with a water in fuel sensor at the primary filter. The 2008 and up I recommend you drain your water off once a month I know I do. The injection pressure that these modern diesels run will turn into a water/plasma cutter if water gets to the injector.


----------

